# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  أجعل من صورك لوحه فنيه

## النسر2

*أقدم لكم اليوم درس العمل على الصور وحنبدأ بقص الصور وإنشاء الله ينال رضاء الجميع. 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 



*

----------


## النسر2

*عزراً لكل الشباب فالحد المسبوح به 10 صور والمجموع 14 صوره حانزل الشرح كامل وبصوره أوضح فى ملف مضغوط .... عزراً عزراً
*

----------


## osman

* مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
*

----------


## acba77

*تسلم يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*في الانتظار
                        	*

----------

